# Bota bag traditional Spanish wineskin



## Dominic1920 (Apr 11, 2015)

Has anyone used one of the traditional "Bota Bag" Spanish wineskins? When I was a teenager back in the 70's every sheepherder carried a goatskin wine bag. It was the source of endless laughter to them to see the kid squirt wine down his chin. They were made of goat bladders covered in tanned goatskin with the hair still on. The nozzle was made of goat horn. I was wondering if anyone still uses them?


----------

